# Puppy Lemon Laws in Canada?



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Huh! Am I missing something here?


----------



## Kyle (Dec 19, 2009)

Lestorm said:


> Huh! Am I missing something here?


Heh, I had to google that too- didn't know such a thing exsisted- but it does- and it's exactly what it sounds like 
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/lemon_intro.html

OP- sorry, not sure on Canadian laws


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I tried to search for something on google that would help, but I didn't turn up anything. I don't think Canada has a lemon law for cars like the US does, so I would think maybe they don't have a puppy lemon law either. It might be helpful to call your local legislature and see if they'd be able to point you in the right direction as far as legal recourse to Max's breeder. If anything, you could contact the Better Business Bureau or it's equivalent in Canada


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh OK! Why do they call it 'Lemon'?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Oh OK! Why do they call it 'Lemon'?



Sour, bad taste. In the US it is used to describe something that turns out to be defective, not what it promised to be. I believe it originall y pertained to automobiles and has expanded over the years. I believe the old wive's tale is that a person living in a town called Lemon Grove had a problem with a dealership making good on repairs to a vehicle and she ended up raising such a fuss that a law was eventually passed to protect consumers. And that was where the term originated.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Actually, this morning was the first time I heard of the puppy lemon laws. I've heard of lemon laws for cars before though. I can't seem to find anything online in Canada, so I'm going to be contacted the legislation tomorrow to see if they can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

I THINK in Canada it all depends on what kind of contract is signed upon purchase. If there is no contract signed re: health guarantees and conditions it's left up to court to decide if you attempt small claims, etc.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

To the best of my knowlege, we do not have a "lemon law" exactly. I think in the US, it varies by state. Sorry, I know that doesn't particularly help you. BJ


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never heard of one until this either, and now that I have I don't really think I like the idea.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Here in the UK we have friday afternoon jobs...hence it was rushed to be finished so that the workers could get off quickly for the weekend.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm fairly certain that Canada does not have a puppy lemon law, I've never heard of anything like that. I know if you have a contract its sometimes stipulated in there that in the event that the dog/puppy gets sick or dies you can get either a refund for the cost of the dog, or vet bill coverage for the equivalent of the cost of the dog. I know a case that involved that with a pet store, but I have never heard that be the case with an actual private breeder. To get that type of coverage you would need something in writing from who your buying the dog from and it needs to be detailed and you need to watch the wording if you think you might need to in-force the contract either in person or in a court. 
But if you do call and ask be sure to post the answer here afterwards


----------

